# Vector-Objekt-Verzerrung zwischen 2 Track-Punkten in After Effects



## jackassol (23. August 2010)

Kann mir hier jemand erklären wie man das hinbekommt, dass wenn man 3 Trackpunkte hat die sich ungleich bewegen, eine Art Linie zwischen diesen 3 Punkten erstellt die sich mit bewegt und verzehrt?

Siehe Video..;-)

http://vimeo.com/8227373


----------



## bokay (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

du musst mittels "Expressions" die Position von Anfang und Endpunkt deines Striches (z.B. mit dem Effekt "Strahl" erstellt) mit den Trackpunkten "verbinden".

Lies dir dazu im Handbuch "Expressions" durch.


----------

